# General > Technical Support >  Ascot radio controlled weather station

## Mr P Cannop

does any one know any thing about this and how to set it up ??

----------


## Mr P Cannop

can any one help me with this ??

----------


## bluenose

You could google met office although I am not sure what you want.

----------

